# Make DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5



## Rollercoaster (Jul 21, 2006)

*Make/Convert DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5(linux)*

allright people.. lots of ya all seem to be interested in this.

it is quite simple. Since things have gone multi-giga-byte now a days, handeling one DVD is way easier then poppin n jiggling six CDs one after the other. 

Ok here are the steps. *upload.wikimedia.org/skins/monobook/external.png

*What u need:*
1. The CD isos of Fedora core 5 ofcourse(the 1st five only, as sixth is rescue)
2. Magic ISO to edit images. or any other free alternative
3. An editor.
4. A Dvd Burner.
5. Daemon tools(makes life easier and lessens the free space req.)
6. 4 Gb free HDD space(+ the space the CD isos are taking up)

*HowTo:*
1. Copy the CD1 to a temp folder.(there should be 4 GB space on this drive)
2. Open Magic ISO and browse for the file.
3. From the root of the image see for a file named ".diskinfo"
4. Right click and extract on desktop.
5. Open a command promp and type "edit"(notepad doest work with this nicely, u can use textpad too)

6. Browse to the ".diskinfo" file. it will look like this:

```
1142397842.393345
Fedora Core
x86_64
1
Fedora/base
Fedora/RPMS
Fedora/pixmaps
```

7. Edit the file to look like this, basically append ",2,3,4,5" after "1" in line 4.

```
1142397842.393345
Fedora Core
x86_64
1,2,3,4,5
Fedora/base
Fedora/RPMS
Fedora/pixmaps
```

8. Save the file.

9. Drag and drop it to the open iso in Magiciso.

10. Right click on daemon tools in the taskbar and goto virtual CD/DVD-ROM>set no of deviced>4 Drives.

11. After the drives have been created left click on daemon tools again and select "Device 0" and Browse to the 2nd CD image to mount it.

12. Repeat the above step for Cds 3 thru 5. (and select device 1 thru 3 respectively). You should have cds 2 thru 5 loaded in virtual drives. check thru My computer.

13. Next, for each drive(mounted image) go to Drive:\Fedora\RPMS and select and drag and drop all files onto the magic iso window under the folder Fedora\RPMS.(alternatively add then thru magic iso, whatever, just add all). You will be asked to over write a file "TRANS.TBL" each time u drag and drop. just select yes(for explanation see page 3 of this thread).

14. After you have added all rpm files. select File>save under magiciso. rename the file to DVD from CD.

15. You are all done. Now Burn and enjoy!!!


*Clean UP:*
1. Left click on deamon tools and select unmount all. 
2. Right click deamon tools and goto virtual CD/DVD-ROM>set no of deviced>1 Drives
3. Delete the CD isos if u want to free up space(1st check the DVD Image to be sure)
4. Delete ".diskinfo" from desktop

*SHORTCOMING:* This media will NOT pass the media check. so do no test it. If u are paranoid'nf then load a virtual machine and emulate the linux setup and "media-check" the individual cd isos there. To make it pass the media check u need to regenerate the checksums. which is beyond the scope here and worthless for home users. others google.

Blog  *upload.wikimedia.org/skins/monobook/external.png__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


EDIT: src2206 and aditya.shevade were interested in the reverse i.e. DVD to CD iso...
*(this is a painfull method)*

1. Go to the fedora website hosting the CD isos.
2. Directly mount the CD isos one by one in deamon tools via the webaddress(suppose drive x)
3. Run "CMD" and execute the following commands:
4. Change directory to drive x by typeing "x:"
5. type "copy .diskinfo c:\cd1.diskinfo"
6. Type "tree > c:\cd1.txt"
7. Load the next iso in deamon tools and repeat the two commands above but keep changing the 'cd1' to cd2 and so on(in both commands).
8. Now after u have all the directory structure u gotta get working. load the DVD iso in deamon tools
9. Now using explorer create five folders named CD1 ... CD5
10. See the directory structure but running CMD and using the edit utility.
11. Now for each folder duplicate the contents by copying the files from DVD according to the CD structure.
12. Rename each "cdx.diskinfo" file to ".diskinfo" and place in respectibe CD folder
13. Make iso using magiciso or nero.
14. Varify the file size.
15. Any files u dont find in the DVD, copy them off by loading the CD iso 
again in Deamon tools directly from the web.

I sincerely dont think u will go thru the above painfull process.
I am not aware of any simpler processes except downloading the ISO images.
Just think of my effort to write this procedure and try it. give feedback.
I havent tried the above so no promices but logically it should work.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 21, 2006)

Thnx Roller, have been looking for this.


			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> SHORTCOMING: This media will NOT pass the media check. so do no test it. If u are paranoid'nf then load a virtual machine and emulate the linux setup and "media-check" the individual cd isos there. To make it pass the media check u need to regenerate the checksums. which is beyond the scope here and worthless for home users. others google.


Will it still install fine?


----------



## rohan (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks a lot for that tutorial... i was looking for something like that...


----------



## Venom (Jul 21, 2006)

@plsoft - I have tried this out, it just fails the media check due to those checksum variations, but it installs fine.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes the everything is exactly as the original DVD from Redhat.
The checksum fails as it is for only the 1st cd.
to make the checksum it needs to be recalculated for the disk and written inplace of the old value.

If you want to create a media checksum for the installation software to look at when you do a media test during install, then following these additional steps(from linux env):

     a.  Install the anaconda source rpm located on disc5 and cd /usr/src/redhat

     b.  Comment out the BuildPreReq line in SPECS/anaconda.spec

     c.  Run rpmbuild -bp SPECS/anaconda.spec

     d.  Go to BUILD/anaconda-8.0/isomd5sum

     e.  Run "make"

     f.  Run "./implantisomd5   ..../dvd.iso" (where ... is
	 replaced with the path to your new ISO image).  This step
	 will take several minutes and not provide any feedback while
	 it runs.

note: Not tested. Old method.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 21, 2006)

@Venom, will try out based on yur comment. Nways the final iso file comes out to 3.19 GB, is this the correct size?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 21, 2006)

Umm... A question.... Can the above process be reversed (a curiosity)? Can we create 5 isos to be burnt on 5 cds? I know that it's unnecessary but can it be done?

Aditya


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 22, 2006)

@plsoft, yes the size is correct.

@aditya, well with linux virtually everythigh is possible. it is just a matter of creating the right file structure and ".diskinfo" files to manage multiple medias. if u have a problem of not having a dvd burner u can use a RW cd or a Pen drive to write the driive\images\boot.iso and then install with the command "linux askmethod" and choose the hdd partition containing the dvd image. for this u will need to have the partition in fat 32 format.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 22, 2006)

@ rollercoaster

Can you please tell me how to boot linux from an iso on the hard disk in a little detail? Please... I have got a DVD writer but that's on the laptop and I want the linux in Desktop and that dosen't contain a dvd drive. I don't have a lan card also. . 

Please tell me how to boot linux from DVD as well as CD images from the HDD.

Aditya


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 23, 2006)

@aditya

1. Load the cd1/dvd image in deamon tools/nero image drive
2. Copy file drive:\images\boot.iso to desktop
3. open and burn on a disk
4. Make sure all the CD ISOs or the DVD iso are/in on a FAT 32 partition(make one using partition magic or something for 3.5 gb) as NTFS is not readable at boot
5. restart and boot with the cd u just burnt
6. when the prompt comes type "linux askmethod"
7. then when it asks abt the source select "Hard Disk"
8. now select the partition where the images are stored
9. now when the installer finds the images it will start the setup as usual.
10. enjoy


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2006)

@roller i think he was askin for a way to directly boot 4m isos on hdd......
@aditya u can use vpc or vmware for that.....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks roller coaster.

@ pathiks

I want to boot linux from HDD. I have a live cd. Is there any way that will enable me to install that LIVE CD on my HDD?

What is vpc/vmware?

Where can I get that?

If I store an image on hdd, is there any way that can be used to boot from that image? without burning it on a disk as the size of image > cd and I don't have a dvd writer on that pc.

Aditya


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2006)

@aditya i was talking about MS VIRTUAL PC... and VMWARE....google them
they r virtualisation softwares.... if u wanna boot using ISOs then install VPC/VMWARE and boot 4m that ISO...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 23, 2006)

there is no point in using vmware. that stuff is slow and when u can do it on vmware then u can do it better in real.

no u cannot boot from an iso image from hdd. atleast i dont think so. why dont u use a pendrive? just use one of those utilities(google) to write the boot image on the pendrive. or better still use a RW disk.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

The size of the fedora image on the dvd is too big. I will need a huge pendrive. It won't fit in a cdrw.

Aditya


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 24, 2006)

Stuck this; it should be useful for quite a few people.

Anyone tried this with other distros as well?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 24, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Stuck this; it should be useful for quite a few people.
> 
> Anyone tried this with other distros as well?



thankx for the sticky.. my 1st one 


btw this is a anaconda feature.. so it should work with whatever distros that use anaconda
.
.
.



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> The size of the fedora image on the dvd is too big. I will need a huge pendrive. It won't fit in a cdrw.
> 
> Aditya



dude.. u dont need to write the fedora image.. when u load this image browse to the directory (mounteddrive):\Images and see for a boot.iso file in this directory.. it is 6.9mb only..

basically the image file in inside the main image.

Alternatively u can do this by burning the CD1 image or the CD6 rescue image too.. just type "linux askmethod" at the boot prompt. It is the same...
.
.
.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 24, 2006)

good work mate
i posted here because the "thanx" button is missing.
wonder what admins are doing
might be making some good changes


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 24, 2006)

thnx really helpful


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 30, 2006)

added a theoritical procedure to make CDs from DVD... see 1st post...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 30, 2006)

@Roller Coaster.

Sorry for the delayed reply. I am busy in the admissions for 1st year engineering. Thank you very much. I will try this once I finish with the admissions.

Aditya


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

nice tutorial mate !!!


----------



## kaustav_geek (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,

I would like to know how to break an  iso image, may be worth some GBs to smaller cds so that they can work as a unit?? I mean, you must have seen some games in DVDs. How can we split them into cds so ppl not blessed with DVD drives(unfortunate few) are able to play 'em???


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 5, 2006)

@kaustav_geek

well that's easy to do , use Alcohol 120% to make an image of a dvd , u will get an option to split the image into different sizes , that's it just use it  n you have got an image broken .


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 5, 2006)

u can also break an iso image with winrar utility.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 6, 2006)

well that is the only workaround... 
but there is not straight was to break up DVD image into CD images that work like.....'plug n play'


----------



## kaustav_geek (Aug 6, 2006)

Well , it means you are saying that we can split a game installer spanning GBs into smaller cds using just Alchohol 120% ????

I don't just need to split a DVD image into smaller parts, cause that's not difficlut at all. I want to split an installation( a large continous installation) into smaller logical units(read CDs) so that the instaler detects the EOF and asks for the rest of the files on the subsequent  discs.


----------



## Cool Surfer (Sep 6, 2006)

hi all, will virtual cd v 4 do the daemon tool job?
I am new to this stuff. I have this software which can create any no of virtual drives.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 6, 2006)

^^
Daemon tools is free man, go get it


----------



## Cool Surfer (Sep 6, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Daemon tools is free man, go get it



where can i get it?
__________
got it 


thanks

*www.download.com/3001-2094_4-10565504.html


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

my files size is *2.99gb*
is it normal???


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 22, 2006)

it shound be 3.19GB..
i think u missed some files.... assuming that u are talking abt FC5 x86/x32_64


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2006)

I wish FC6 doesnt come in CDs, avoids trouble


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> it shound be 3.19GB..
> i think u missed some files.... assuming that u are talking abt FC5 x86/x32_64


i have i386
is this the file size??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 23, 2006)

@gary
well i guess u just need to be sure of two things
1. it is a anaconda based installer
2. you copy all the rpm files

there are many kinds of (coustomised)releases. so i donno what u have and what applications your release has.
there are releases for testing, books, education n stuff. so contents must vary between them.

the best thing to do is install  
if everything goes fine then enjoy! otherwise back to square 1

PS: x86 means all processors(x is the variable) from 186,286....586,686 family and further evolutions


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2006)

i downloaded from here ftp://ftp.cica.es/fedora/linux/core/5/i386//iso/
also i dont wanna waste any blank media, so pls tell


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 26, 2006)

it seems to be the right size at ~3GB(the dvd iso already givin at the linku provided) 
may be when we create dvd iso from cds then some file redundency in introduced...

you can load the iso from the location into a virtual drive or magiciso and check for the no of files. if they are same in ur compilation then it is right. 
but i think the real way to check is to test it.

btw if u dont want to waste media u can use a usb drive or cd1 too boot using 'ask method' and start the install from the dvd media on hdd.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2006)

i will try using cd's only
can u tell some resources on fc5??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 7, 2006)

resources for what exactly? there are tons of stuff out there from visual treats to underground hack-o-matic


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2006)

^^^
then just e-mail me some or pm me
some goodies of ur choice like themes,wallies,apps,tuts & any stuff which will help me in running fc5


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry dude i never use linux for purposes other then RnD and learning..

linux is not good enought for me for 'themes,wallies,apps,tuts & any stuff' 
I find windows a much better fun n entertainment partner for me.

Dont get me wrong tho.. i love linux and the whole open source idea (i even have a RHCE Cert with exceptional marks) but i couldnt name a fun thing in linux even if my life depended on it.

i am only into the plain simple linux OS. thatz abt it... 

why dont u post a new thread in the open source section. i am sure there are tons of guys who can give u keys to a million treasure chests for linux.

.
.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2006)

ok


----------



## mediator (Oct 14, 2006)

Best tute award goes to @rollercoaster !


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 19, 2006)

hey thanks a lot.....


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Oct 29, 2006)

Gr8 Tutotrial!.. Keep It up.


----------



## crazy_sumi (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks dude....
But I already burned five Cds before reading this tutorial


----------



## VBlack (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi, I just compile Fedora 6 Core DVD from 5 CDs, and I have some addons to tutorial.
1. 





> You will be asked to over write a file "TRANS.TBL" each time u drag and drop. just select yes.


You should never do like that, because original file TRANS.TBL contains list of files in this directory. And the most right way is to merge all this files together from all CDs. This is not mandatory, actual, but you get more appropriate DVD
2. You can sign DVD with MD5 alghorythm using port of implantisomd5 into Windows, so DVD even can pass install check. This file you can get from attachment.
3. Thanks for great tutorial !


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 3, 2006)

will this trick work on old...i mean fedora core 4??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 4, 2006)

VBlack said:
			
		

> Rollercoaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK Trans.tbl contains transtaltion of the long file names to 8.3 format for old dos. that is y u dont practically need those file. To get them to work appropriately one would need to append all the filenames from all files in all folders in their own respective folders. I considered that to be useless extra work to include in my tutorial.

If there is some other use of the Trans.tbl (->Translation table) then please enlighten me.
__________


			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> will this trick work on old...i mean fedora core 4??


yes it will. it works on any distribution that comes with the anaconda installer.


----------



## hariharan (Dec 9, 2006)

is there any free iso editor other than the magic iso?


----------



## svit_4 (Dec 14, 2006)

I Too Wanna Know How To Make Isos Of Fedore Core 5


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 15, 2006)

how to make DVD of fedora core 6?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 19, 2006)

same as this tuto i think.. tho i havent looked at the file structure...


----------



## kirtan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks mate.The info was very helpful.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 21, 2006)

u can make a fedora core 6 dvd from the iso files in the same way as rollercoster has mentioned. also download the signing utility vblack has provided and after u save the dvd iso file, issue this command: implantisomd5 <dvd isoname.iso>. in some cases u might haf to use the --force switch for the implantisomd5. this will ensure that ur dvd passes wid the mediacheck. also trans.tbl as mentioned by rollercoster isn't of much importance. so just leave it as it is and overwrite when prompted.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 21, 2006)

can u name some distros that use anaconda other than fedora or red hat enterprise linux. I dont wanna install fedora , But have iso images of approx 20 diff. distros.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 21, 2006)

*fedoraproject.org/wiki/AnacondaDistros
*fedoraproject.org/wiki/Anaconda
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaconda_installer

List of linux distors - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
Comparison - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2006)

No popular and well known distros there except fedora and RHEL.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanx for tut ..  



			
				VBlack said:
			
		

> > You will be asked to over write a file "TRANS.TBL" each time u drag and drop. just select yes.
> 
> 
> You should never do like that, because original file TRANS.TBL contains list of files in this directory. And the most right way is to merge all this files together from all CDs. This is not mandatory, actual, but you get more appropriate DVD
> 2. You can sign DVD with MD5 alghorythm using port of implantisomd5 into Windows, so DVD even can pass install check. This file you can get from attachment.



I have the FC6_i386_dvd.iso ; now how do I do this .. plz tell how to use implantisomd5


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2007)

do u really need the install check??? 
if yes please google there are quite a few utils or try the attachment in post 47 of this thread

It doesnt affect the installation in anyway tho...


----------



## firefly2k3 (Jan 11, 2007)

nice tutorial... on my way to create the DVD ISO...
__________
cant dl the md5 implant utility posted in #47... 
says i have insufficient permissions to dl it!
ne ideas?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 20, 2007)

I was looking for Suse DVD from  CD ISOs but the above tut  was not working . So I searched over the net and found this great link for Suse lovers.


*en.opensuse.org/Making_a_DVD_from_CDs



Enjoy.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 20, 2007)

i tried to make FC 6  DVD, but it didn't work.

the computer booted to the cd, and asked whether for graphical or comand line.

then it started loading, but then garbled letters came instead of english language.
then the installer hung itself.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 22, 2007)

You will have to double check ur steps. Most prob either the DVD burn was currupt or u mispalced/overwrote some files.

you can try to boot using a pen drive and installing with the dvd image on the hdd(needs to be on a fat32 partition)


----------



## arunks (Jan 24, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I was looking for Suse DVD from  CD ISOs but the above tut  was not working . So I searched over the net and found this great link for Suse lovers.
> 
> 
> *en.opensuse.org/Making_a_DVD_from_CDs
> ...




this is written there

Warning   *This will not work with SUSE Linux 10.1 final and newer because it lacks signing the installation sources.

*

i have 10.2 version so tell me how to do this

also plz tell me the procedure to convert cds to dvd image in windows rather than in linux


----------



## aj27july (Mar 7, 2007)

doesn't work for fedora 6!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 8, 2007)

what exactly is the problem...


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

@aj27july

It worked with me and many others,
you must have missed some step .. try each step again it will work
all the best .. still not able to do 
post whats your then only we can help you
just posting that didn't worked .. its not write man

Regards


----------



## aj27july (Mar 15, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> what exactly is the problem...


I followed the same procedure as you gave in the tutorial for fedora 6 isos. but the dvd didn't even boot up (i have set my first boot device to cd\dvd rom). i used magic iso and the same software as you told.

can you please explain it.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 15, 2007)

did u start with the first CD while copying files in magic iso?
and do any other bootable disks give any problem with ur system?


----------



## aj27july (Mar 15, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> did u start with the first CD while copying files in magic iso?
> and do any other bootable disks give any problem with ur system?



Ya. i started with the first CD. And followed the procedure that you have told here. But it didn't even boot up.

I do not get any problem with other bootable cds/dvds. I have some other linux distro bootable cds\dvds, but they work fine. Also, my Win98 & Win XP bootable cds work fine.

I request you to buy a cheap DVD and try this method on fedora 6 (so that a large sum of  money isn't wasted).
I tried this one on SONY ACCUCORE DVD. Nero Recorded as well as verified the dvd correctly.

But i don't understand why this dvd isn't bootable.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 15, 2007)

u could always us a RW. 
please check the disk info in nero or similar software to see if the image u created not missing the boot image

btw i myself have not tried this method on FC6 but have been assured by several other people that it works.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 16, 2007)

i did nothin to he boot image. i just followed the same procedure as given in your tutorial. but i did not even boot up. i request you to try.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 16, 2007)

i am pretty sure there is some boot image problem. please check the image by mounting in a virtual drive and then view the disk info in nero

as soon as i get the downloads i will. may be some other guys u have tried this procedure and provide more feedback.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 17, 2007)

i hope that they tell did they succeed or not!!
but u can always try.


----------



## scorpio.in (Mar 18, 2007)

Can i use this method for Fedora Core 4?

Thanks


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks friend


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

will this method also work for fc6 and fedora 7?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes. I have not done it myself but many others have tired and succeeded.


----------



## kianajsmith (Dec 8, 2007)

It works for me perfectly, nice tutorial..thanks dude..

@aj27july it's all about boot problem, i agree with Rollercoaster

Try these steps:
- Open Magic ISO Maker (i have v5.4 b0248 )
- From the File menu, open FC-x-i386-disc1.iso (just make sure u not lose boot image, i think its the point 8))
- Extract .discinfo from MagicISO to any folder (eg.) Desktop, and edit it as mentioned on post #1. Then drag back to MagicISO and overwrite it.
- Mount disc 2,3,4,5 (use MagicDisc, its free). Add all files on Fedora\RPMS\* on each disc u mounted, drag all of them to Fedora\RPMS\ on MagicISO. (just overwrite file TRANS.TBL for the moment)
- now if u wish, create new file TRANS.TBL from all TRANS.TBL on each disc (merge them), use text editor e.g. editplus will be good, it can do sort easily. Drag your new TRANS.TBL to MagicISO and overwrite.
- On the MagicISO, click Save As to save compilation to hardisk e.g FCx-DVD.iso
- get implantisomd5.exe and type "implantisomd5 --force FCx-DVD.iso"
- next, burn the FCx-DVD.iso with ur favorite burner software (nero, magic cd-dvd burner, etc)

enjoy...it's pretty easy lol


----------



## tech24 (Jun 18, 2008)

well nero is available for linux also.... so we can go with it too... as its more convinient than magiciso right??


----------



## vandit (Oct 30, 2008)

what about mac os x tiger ?? can it be done...(I have 3 .isos and want to get the setup on a single dvd.).help


----------



## hello21 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks a lot for that tutorial
thank you


----------

